# Bumper Boy CEO



## Yellow Dog (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know the name of the CEO at Bumper Boy? I'm so disgusted by their customer service that I'm gonna send a letter right to the top. It probably won't make a difference, but at least I know I said something. 

Their customer service is absolutely horribl!!!. They take a ton of criticism on all of the forums, and it still doesn't make a difference. I've tried calling and sending emails to get a return authorization number for a repair, only to get no responses. 

I know they don't open until 8a PST, and so I'll call right at 11a EST, and I immediately get the voicemail that says that they are experiencing higher then normal call volume. What a crock that is! 

What really torques me is that I've caught them directly in lies on multiple occasions. That goof ball, Reed, has lied to me and I've caught him on more then one occasion.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi there Chad,

Unfortunately, I was out of the office myself until today with a perforated ulcer that left me unavailable for a few days. I know that I did have Reed call you as I had my emails still come to me but you said that you didn't want him to help you but rather myself. Unfortunately, I don't handle much of the Bumper Boy sales and service calls anymore, and Reed is our only customer service representative so it does take a bit longer to get back to you when it has to be myself; due to illness or otherwise. I did try calling you this morning and I left a voicemail on your phone. My direct extension is 221 when you're in the call line, so that will go directly to my desk phone.

Hope we speak soon.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Yellow dog, you are not the only one as I am sure you know. I have not had to call back luckily, but when I was calling I got the same thing. Hopefully you can get some resolution soon.


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Bumper Boys are a great concept with poor electronics. Good luck to ya!!


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

They should drop the electronics and produce units that work with tri tronics or dogtra and I bet their sales would go up. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

I also have been waiting for well over a year. I have no idea how Reed can come to work everyday and know that his top priority is to assure complaining customers that their upgrade is "scheduled to arrive in the next 2-3 weeks". I guess someone should have checked with the manufacturer and make sure they could produce the product in a timely matter. I wonder if the "higher then normal call volume" would stop if they you step up to the plate and get something done. If nothing else hire about 10 more customer service people to keep up with the complaints. Hopefully they did not pay the manufacturing company in advance


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

I have never had any major problems with my 2 derby doubles. I have replaced the batteries in both by myself. Today when changing the battery in the 
transmitter i broke off the female connector that is connected to the mother board.. Should I send it back to BB to get fixed or take it to a local
radio control club? This is one of the first models that came with the duck quacking sounds. black rectangular transmitter type.
any adivce is appreciated.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have dealt with BB over the last nine years and have had good service. My BB units work and I like them.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

X2 here. 

Usually if you get the recording that they are "experiencing a high volume of calls" if you wait, they answer quicker than a lot of companies...

The units do take some thinking when you put them out, when there's a problem I find that it's usually something I've forgotten.


----------



## tr_cory (Dec 3, 2011)

My gut says dont send it back to BB. But now that I think about it I am probably not qualified to answer the question due to the fact I still havent received anything to send back! STILL waiting for my upgrade......about 1.5 years now!


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

The recording about high call volume is just their answering machine recording all the time. Normally they answer the phone pretty quickly. I have three BB units and have not had any problems. I bought two of them used here on RTF from someone that complained about BB's and how awful they were. I called BB and got the parts that needed replacing in a timely manner and they work great. I have no complaints with BB at all.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I've called BB several times with no success whatsoever. Ordered the updates to my DDs when the updates were first offered. I have been told by BB several times that the updates would be shipped soon, nothing, called back, "oh, theyre on back order"-multiple times. Still have not heard from BB since. Just to think that I was one of their staunch supporters.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

I have had the worst problems with BB of anyone I have ever dealt with.

Mid august ordered a new 8 shooter, upgrade elec for my old unit, and a servo repair. Was told the 8 shooter was in and would be sent out soon.
3 weeks later sent email that I would cancel order. Training was winding down and time to hunt I would just order in the spring. Email from BB the 8 shooter would be there Wed. 12th.
Sept 25 order finally arrives. One receiver doesn't take a charge the other cycles through 3 firings then is dead.
Sent an email and called BB with the problem. Was told that new receivers would be sent. Couple of minutes later receive another call saying that BB will send out an old style receiver to use until they figure out what is wrong with the receivers. This was to happen right away so I could use the 8 shooter I just purchased.
On oct 2 I received a package with 1 old style receiver, 1 new style receiver, battery, charging unit, antenna and a bill for everything. 
Now I have to return everything that was sent less the old style receiver and the charging unit at my expense. And I have no idea when if ever I will receive the new equipment that I had ordered and paid for. I would have been much better off to cancel the order when I had the chance. 
This will be my last dealing with BB. I'll find a bird boy to hire next summer to throw my birds.


----------



## Jeffrey J Brown (May 18, 2009)

I used to cuss my two twelve shooters as the best I could get was maybe eight shots. Batteries died and the units just go stored. Recently got the updated electronics and the difference is amazing. Several rounds, no misfires, and extremely simple. Had to go through the long wait when I first ordered, but very pleased now.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I ordered the new electronics in April, and then in oct they called me back to get my credit card info again so they could send me out the electronics I told them I didn't want to do business with them if they were going to take 6 months just to send out an order that they said would be sent out in 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Need new batteriers in my old style electronics and thought hmm maybe upgrade to hawk system. reading this thread says where can i find new batteries for the receivers sounds like best bet is to stay with old electronics


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

One of the selling points to upgrade was that the batteries for the old style electronics were going up to $40. (I think) When the upgrades first came out they were only $65. (I think) Plus you'd have all new electronics with a two year warranty.

Somewhere I'm sure you can buy the batteries for around $15 though.

I got the upgrades. They work fine. There are things I like better with the new style and things I miss from the old style. They sell an E-collar that works with the BB transmitter that would probably be cost effective for someone who didn't already have a collar or wanted another.

My incentive was when the old style gets older and fails I'd have to buy 1 new style and 1 new style transmitter. Then I'd have to remember what was where with two transmitters. Plus the high cost to ultimately replace everything in the future.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Batteries:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?78691-Bumper-Boy-Batteries&highlight=bumper+boy+batteries

I replaced the batteries on my 3 OLD STYLE four shooters last spring and ran them all summer.


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Keith, is this the correct battery for the older style Bumper Boy?

Thanks!


----------



## delduckdog (Oct 30, 2008)

Got my new electronics just in the past couple of weeks, original order was Sept. 2011. Credit card was charged a different amount than originally quoted, sent email to BB asking why, they added 2 speaker brackets, wasn't much but went ahead and did it and nothing said unless i questioned it. When the upgrades arrived, no new speaker brackets were in the box, sent another email, they sent them right out but charged another shipping charge. Originally when I saw the $35+ shipping for the upgrades, I thought that would include return, not so, when I sent back old electronics, shipping UPS was $23.50. So, total shipping for upgrade, their mistake in not shipping speaker brackets, and return of old electronics was over $65. All that said, i really like the new elctronics.


----------

